# how much does a part time basic emt make per year



## aparson6 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im starting my basic emt class in january and i was just wondering what the pay was...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

A big part of how much you get paid is where you live. In NM it ranged from minimum wage to around 11/hr


----------



## medicdan (Dec 13, 2010)

The pay varies greatly based on location, type of service working for, hours worked, experience, etc. You need to give us more information...


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2010)

An even bigger portion of how much you make is how much you work...

A part time EMT can make $1-$100,000,000


----------



## harryb714 (Dec 13, 2010)

Depends on how many hours. "Part-time" might mean 8 hours a week or 32 hours per week or anything in between.  I suggest searching the forums to find an estimate of the hourly wage in your area.


----------



## harryb714 (Dec 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> An even bigger portion of how much you make is how much you work...
> 
> A part time EMT can make $1-$100,000,000



they can also make $0.00


----------



## medicdan (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos101.htm


----------



## uhbt420 (Dec 13, 2010)

pay isnt very good cuz its only a 120-hour course, dont expect much above minimum wage

and no, you can't really make a good living on a basic's salary, you'll need either three jobs or a paramedic license for taht


----------



## Silver_Star (Dec 13, 2010)

I make 12 an hr. (I would make more if they would let me drive) I'm a part timer due to school. So my yearly amount is based on how many shifts per week they'll give me.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 13, 2010)

you can also contact local companies and ask their starting wages.
here in N Cali we get the highest wages for EMTs, so I've been told; 17/hr
some p/ters work one 12 a month, some work 60 hrs a week. another thing to consider is overtime and how it us calculated.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

That's the other thing to ask. a lot of service, when they hire PT they really are hiring PRN. So there's no guarantee on how many shifts/week you're gonna get


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 13, 2010)

with an agency i just got hired on with it, its part time prn.  we work 48 hours a month, and we can get called in to cover when a full time takes a day off.  its around $11/ hr


----------

